# Crown Boiler



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I Have a customer thats interested in a Crown Bimini BWC 150 boiler. I work with Weil-McClain boilers 90% of the time. I was just wondering if anyone has worked with these boilers and if there are any unforeseen problems I need to look out for. Thanks


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Other that it being junk? :whistling2:


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah i know, but he insists and is supplying it. I already told him he's not getting any kind of warranty from me.


----------



## whitey (Mar 17, 2011)

They aren't that bad. They are manufactured by burnham supposedly the burnham rep I buy from told me anyhow. I put 5 of them in last year and got 1 call back on one which ended up being a bad aquastat. I replaced out of pocket to get the customer heat on a Saturday night but the supplier wouldn't replace it for me. I can't say to much bad about them but I won't buy them anymore. This was on the aruba gas model by the way.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the only Crown Boiler I'm interested in....


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have done a few crown boilers, they aren't that bad. I haven't put in the bimini model but the 80% boilers are decent.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I took some training on them....I never sought them out to specify though...

I've always been a Utica guy ..


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

For 1, it's a cast aluminum boiler. 
Not worth the hassle over the concerns.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

*Geez alert!*

Sold a few years ago, was always a Burnham man myself...still miss the old Arcoliners


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Sold a few years ago, was always a Burnham man myself...still miss the old Arcoliners




I still have a some of those in service......we had to actually install corbels at the back of the exchanger to slow down the draft..... you could suck up a small pet with those flue passages!!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I installed a lot of oil fired Crown. Works like the rest of them.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

*crown boiler*

crown, same as burnham independence , cheaper jacket thou,


----------

